# This is sort of creepy to me



## liamsmommy221 (Oct 8, 2005)

http://www.pregnancystore.com/zaky.htm

I'm just imagining a child having nightmares of nothing but hands chasing them around a white room with no doors.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

Looks a bit like Muppet molestation to me... not warm and fuzzy at all.


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

bodiless hands creeps me out too...this society is totally disconnecting baby from mom: first don't sleep with baby, then don't bfeed baby, then don't hold baby, now don't touch baby....


----------



## sofiabugmom (Sep 23, 2003)

Yea, kinda creepy in a Muppet-like fashion.

I wonder if it might be a good idea for some moms with NICU babies -- scenting it like mom and keeping it there during pumping or another break. I spent 4 weeks with DD in NICU, and we saw a lot of babies that wanted or needed more contact than time allowed for the parents (working, etc.)

However, I mainly worry that this will be used as a comfort method by default, instead of just in special situations. Never mind holding your kid, put the stuffed hands on him instead







:


----------



## jbmill2 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm surprised it isn't considered a suffocation risk for slightly older than newborns


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

ANYTHING but the REAL mother!







:


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

I could have used this in the NICU as our NICU wasn't exactly set up for parents to stay there all day (we stayed in town at the Ronald McDonald house though).

Then again, swaddling worked just as well. I understand that some premies can't be swaddled though so it would probably be good for them.

I would never use this at home though. And its creepy to me too.


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jbmill2* 
I'm surprised it isn't considered a suffocation risk for slightly older than newborns

Actually the website does say "DO NOT leave your child unattended while using the Zaky " so while they advertise as a way to help child sleep and be comforted without mom they also say not to leave baby alone with them







:


----------



## tatangel19 (Sep 16, 2006)

Thier creepy and thier kooky, misterious and spooky, and altogether ooky....


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## MamaSpruce (Aug 10, 2004)

OMG, very creepy. kind of hilarious too, but in a sad way...


----------



## JilliesMom (Sep 25, 2006)

That IS creepy & freaky looking!

Now, if they came up with a detachable boob I might be interested....







:


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

They use those in a lot of NICU's.


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tatangel19* 
Thier creepy and thier kooky, misterious and spooky, and altogether ooky....









My DH just commented that they reminded him of Thing!!!







I agree with the creepy part though. Detachable boobs will be next!!


----------



## RedPony (May 24, 2005)

Oh man, I just don't know anymore. Do I want to throw up or run screaming?

(Okay, maybe in the NICU... never been in that situation, hope never to be!)


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

I think the idea is you can scent them like mom and leave them in the supervision of NICU nurses? What else would be the point of having these even if you were in the NICU?

I've seen them before (great Hathor comics on them this week) and someone called them "the massacre of Avenue Q" or something like that, lol.


----------



## mandib50 (Oct 26, 2004)

my babies all pretty much needed to be held while they were napping or they wouldn't nap








i always just thought there was a reason they would wake up when they laid down and so i didn't mind holding them or putting them in the sling while they slept.
and now that my oldest is 13 and my youngest is 4, that time goes so quickly, i could not imagine sharing those memories with a pair of stuffed hands.


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mandib50* 
i could not imagine sharing those memories with a pair of stuffed hands.

This is just so surreal, the idea of stuffed hands







it is even worse that the teddy bears that have a heartbeat to sound just like mamas. Pretty soon, the whole mama will be made into a robot, or a stuffed doll with scent rubbed all over...just imagine the nightmares the poor child wil have


----------



## ~Scapegoat~ (Jul 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
I think the idea is you can scent them like mom and leave them in the supervision of NICU nurses? What else would be the point of having these even if you were in the NICU?

Because early babies still need to feel surrounded as if they were still in the womb. Ds was born so early that we couldnt even touch him because it would over stimulate him yet nicu snakes and stuffed hands worked wonders.

Oh the nightmares my child will have.







:


----------



## EastonsMom (Oct 24, 2005)

Even Dh thinks that this is creppy and detaching.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Ah, I had wondered if even while parents were there there were sometimes limitations on being able to hold premies. Obviously, these have a purpose in the NICU, but it seems really odd and wrong to market them to the general public. Seems like this is happening more and more, specialized premie products being mass marketed.


----------



## ~Scapegoat~ (Jul 30, 2004)

True but a lot of the information on that site talks about NICUs.

Sadly, I think to some having a preemie is "cool".
These are odviously people that have no earthly idea what its like to not know whether your baby will survive through the night having lived its first month of life in a plastic box, knowing nothing but pain.


----------



## boobs4milk (Jun 25, 2006)

i understand using them for preemies. i had a 30 wkr (my ds) and they used teeny beanies that i had worn in my bra







to snuggle him with. the shape of the zaky's are what's weird. that, and if they are intended for nicu use, why are they being ofered to the public? detached parenting anyone?


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

OMG, I can't stop laughing. I mean, one part of me understands where the original idea came from, but really, it is so ridiculous. I mean, just logistically you'd have to move your hands to position the freak hands into place, and isn't that when the baby wakes up? Then the baby moves just a bit and the hands fall off, and then you just have scary hand pillows floating around. Oh my, it is just hilarious.


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## ~MoonGypsy~ (Aug 21, 2006)

I just dont understand the fingers. Creepy.

DS was in the NICU and we used the heart/womb noise monitor thing and some mom scented bean bags. After he came home there was no need for them because there was a real heart and real hands.


----------



## Suprakid1982 (Sep 17, 2005)

thats not creeppy at all

THATS







RIDICULOUS!!

AND creepy


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

Who thought of that?????!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

OMG. You know how sometimes you'll have a thought, or think of a comment that is for your brain only? Like you know you shouldn't share that thought or comment with anyone b/c it's just so stupid you'd never live it down? Well that's what I think that product is. An idea that never should have left the ground... I'd imagine there are better ways of doing what needs to be done with preemies than this joke!


----------



## fanniefarkle (Oct 20, 2005)

Looks like something out of a bizzare, psychedelic cartoon.


----------



## mosky22 (Jan 4, 2004)

I just don't get it. Why do people need more tools to disconnect form their babies. Yes I understand the NICU thing but even then they should be promoting kangaroo care and not fake hands.


----------



## GiggleBirds (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:

OMG, I can't stop laughing. I mean, one part of me understands where the original idea came from, but really, it is so ridiculous. I mean, just logistically you'd have to move your hands to position the freak hands into place, and isn't that when the baby wakes up? Then the baby moves just a bit and the hands fall off, and then you just have scary hand pillows floating around. Oh my, it is just hilarious.
Ditto.


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

They really do look like Muppet hands. I keep looking at the picture and expecting them to get up and do a tap dance on their fingers or something equally Muppet-esque. "The Muppets and the Case of the Baby Snatchers".


----------



## Suprakid1982 (Sep 17, 2005)

okay i restate what i said

this thing is more creepier/disturbing than barney, teletubies and boobah combined. yeah i work with kids and am an aspiring to be papa but well dont we all look at the things that our kids watch and go WOAH!!

i mean with this i swear i thgoiht it was gonna come after me.


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

Did anyone read Corrine by Neil Gaimon (an older childrens book)???

There is a scary scene with disembodied hands chasing the protagonist, the hands made me think of that scene (hence my 'nightmare' comment before)

I can see the logic of something like that in the nicu, but to market them to all parents is akin to (worse than) the heartbeat bear and things like that


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

If Buster Bluth had a baby...


----------



## greenwest (Oct 27, 2006)

wow this is pretty creepy.


----------



## Heather Micaela (Oct 16, 2006)

geez - actually HAD nightmares of hands chasing me around. (thanks hamb. helper







) this would make it 10x worse!


----------

